# Iraqi Suicide Bomber Goes Boom With 20 Students



## ChemEngineer (Mar 8, 2021)

Good news such as this gets top billing.

New York Post, created by Thomas  Jefferson I believe, carried this story.









						Suicide bomb instructor blows up his students
					

Would-be suicide bombers got to meet their 72 virgins a bit early Monday when their clumsy tutor accidentally detonated an explosives-packed car during a how-to-bomb lesson at their Iraqi terror ca…




					nypost.com
				




Would-be suicide bombers got to meet their 72 virgins a bit early Monday when their clumsy tutor accidentally detonated an explosives-packed car during a how-to-bomb lesson at their Iraqi terror camp.

The blast, at a training camp disguised in an orchard in a Sunni area north of Baghdad, killed the instructor and 20 of his students, Iraqi officials said.

Security forces who rushed to the scene because of the deafening explosion arrested 22 men who tried to flee, several of them wounded by the blast.

The security officers searched two houses and a garage in the camp, and found a stockpile of terrorist weapons, including seven vehicles prepared to serve as car bombs, several explosive belts and handmade roadside bombs.


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2021)

Wow!

Could have been in Portland....or Cali.....that's the sort of thing the commies do 

So sad.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2021)

An oldie but a goodie....


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 8, 2021)

Berkeley mathematics professor Theodore Kazynski comes to mind.  The Unabomber, murdered and maimed for years, costing $50 million to capture his filthy, worthless scumbag hide.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 8, 2021)

This cleans up the gene pool a bit.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 8, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> Good news such as this gets top billing.
> 
> New York Post, created by Thomas  Jefferson I believe, carried this story.
> 
> ...


Excellent follow up by the security forces.  Funny as heck about the instructor and his radical students.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 8, 2021)

asaratis said:


> This cleans up the gene pool a bit.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 8, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Nothing beats a really nice pair.



*I'm a punny guy.  I sheet you knot.*


----------



## asaratis (Mar 8, 2021)

skye said:


> Wow!
> 
> Could have been in Portland....or Cali.....that's the sort of thing the commies do
> 
> So sad.


No.  That's the sort of thing the radical Islamic assholes do.  Good riddance!  Vermin deserve no sympathy.


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2021)

asaratis said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...




Commies do that too.

Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 8, 2021)

Execute em all


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 8, 2021)

Awesome!
Reminds me of the episode of the Muslim terrorists driving a truck bomb into Israel. They blew themselves up when their truck bomb went off an hour early because when they set the timer they forgot to account for the time zone change.
Or how the WTC bombers in 1993 got caught because they went back to retrieve the deposit on the rental truck they blew up.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 8, 2021)

skye said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I've read nothing (other than your post) of non-Muslim communists using or training suicide bombers.  Do you have any credible links or are you just spewing bullshit?


----------



## Missourian (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## fncceo (Mar 9, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> New York Post, created by Thomas Jefferson



The original 'Page 3 Girl' was Sally Hemings...


----------



## fncceo (Mar 9, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> Good news such as this gets top billing.
> 
> New York Post, created by Thomas  Jefferson I believe, carried this story.
> 
> ...



It's bomb class 101, people ... you don't use LIVE EXPLOSIVES in class!


----------



## harmonica (Mar 9, 2021)

...their culture is much different ...cultures ARE different


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 9, 2021)

Most of them probably weren't there voluntarily; they like to threaten to kill entire families of those who won't go along with them, but a few were also probably local lunatics,  another demographic they prey on. Most of the trainers are just your typical cowards and gangster thugs, so certainly good riddance to those vermin.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 9, 2021)

fncceo said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Good news such as this gets top billing.
> ...



Is that how you lost your eye?


----------



## fncceo (Mar 9, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...



Actually, my avatar lost his eye during a raid on Vichy Forces in Lebanon during WW2.

He says, "you're welcome".


----------



## Claudette (Mar 9, 2021)

asaratis said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...



Good riddance to Sharia Law Mutants.


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2021)

Extreme wealth at the top brings extreme poverty at the bottom. In a religion that teaches eliminating all nonbelievers, it leaves a broad avenue for terrorism.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 9, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing beats a really nice pair.
> ...


A real peach on a sunny beach!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 9, 2021)

fncceo said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > New York Post, created by Thomas Jefferson
> ...







I have done extensive research on this topic. Sally Hemings was the bastard daughter of Jefferson's father-in-law, John Wayles. Jefferson lost his first wife, Martha, when she was 33. He was so inconsolable he stayed in his room for a month. They were very very in love.

Sally was a half sister to his wife. She was the spitting image of his beloved wife. She had beautiful sparkling blue eyes and tan like skin. She was charming as hell. No portrait of Martha Jefferson exists, but Sally above is said to be a twin. I'd do her too.,,,hehehehe

Next time your discussing Sally with someone, knock em out.


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 9, 2021)

*Iraqi Suicide Bomber Goes Boom With 20 Students*
It is perhaps only regrettable the lesson couldn't accommodate more 'pupils'.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Mar 9, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...


Damned Dudley, that was funny as shit.

Notice near no libturd has responded to this..........................WHY??? They are in the Mosque kneeling on their carpet in mourning. Let them heal I say


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 9, 2021)

fncceo said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I know who he is; I just thought maybe you looked a lot like him and on of your relatives was invovled in a plot to blow up a Perry Stone tour bus or something and things  just didn't work out.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 9, 2021)

"A Peaceful Religion"
					






					MuslimBarbarism.blogspot.com


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 9, 2021)

beautress said:


> Extreme wealth at the top brings extreme poverty at the bottom. In a religion that teaches eliminating all nonbelievers, it leaves a broad avenue for terrorism.


Your socialism is showing.  Wealthy people do not cause poverty.  This is the argument of Karl Marx and those who covet, which is a sin.  Your reprehensible excuse for terrorists is beneath stupidity.  It is deadly.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 9, 2021)

there4eyeM said:


> _Being all right or all left all the time is all wrong._



Our Founding Fathers were all right.  Leftists are destroying America and you obviously approve of their messages of abortion, homosexual perversion, gender dysphoria, mathematics causing systemic racism and all the rest of the rubbish.


----------



## marvin martian (Mar 9, 2021)

fncceo said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



It's amazing the left are so ignorant of history they don't even know who Moshe Dayan was...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 9, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> Good news such as this gets top billing.
> 
> New York Post, created by Thomas  Jefferson I believe, carried this story.
> 
> ...


No one should have been "arrested" in this case...

No one alive that is.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 9, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> Good news such as this gets top billing.
> 
> New York Post, created by Thomas  Jefferson I believe, carried this story.
> 
> ...



Timely posting of this.

Kudos...


----------



## asaratis (Mar 9, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Extreme wealth at the top brings extreme poverty at the bottom. In a religion that teaches eliminating all nonbelievers, it leaves a broad avenue for terrorism.
> ...


Beautress doesn't comprehend the capitalist success engine.  People with enough money provide jobs for people with little money.  People with enough money by luxury yachts, airplanes, expensive cars, expensive electronics, expensive clothes, expensive toys, and such provide the demand for these items.

Guess who makes all these items. *People who have jobs* that are driven by the demand for the items and provided by the owners of the companies that produce them...i.e. people who use their money to make more money so they can PAY THE WORKERS who make their own money doing their jobs!

Take away the extremely wealthy (and the not as wealthy small business owners) and you take away the incentive to provide jobs.  EVERYBODY LOSES!


----------



## beautress (Mar 9, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Extreme wealth at the top brings extreme poverty at the bottom. In a religion that teaches eliminating all nonbelievers, it leaves a broad avenue for terrorism.
> ...


I double dog despise Marxism and the Alinsky method of destroying a free nation that is replaced with Sociocommunist, sir newbie. These fascists cause terrorist murders of those who defend the free. I am always faithful to the founder's Constitution that I have defended online for a quarter of a century. And I would do it again because I am convinced my fellow conservatives have an equal antipathy toward haters of this American Republic, the Amendments to the Constitution, and statues, historical names, and dissent of uber powerful central gumming. I do not, however, ignore certain facts.


----------



## skye (Mar 9, 2021)

asaratis said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...




Terrorists both. 

Terrorism is terrorism is terrorism. Perhaps their methodology differs but the end is the same, death, chaos and mayhem.

My opinion.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 9, 2021)

skye said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Some of Obama's best friends did that.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 9, 2021)

skye said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Commies (even on this board) are on friendly terms with "radical" Islam.

They will never condemn it, but will condemn non violent Christians


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 9, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



No surprise you're a moron talking out of his ass.


----------



## asaratis (Mar 9, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> It's amazing the left are so ignorant of history they don't even know who Moshe Dayan was...


A brilliant Israeli tactician...whipped the shit out of Egypt, Syria and Jordan in 6 days after wiping out their air power in 4 hours.

He did quite well for a one-eyed General!  We need more like him.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 9, 2021)

skye said:


> Wow!
> 
> Could have been in Portland....or Cali.....that's the sort of thing the commies do
> 
> So sad.


I bet you, as a very confused and groomed Orange god worshipper, believe that.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Mar 10, 2021)

> *Iraqi Suicide Bomber Goes Boom With 20 Students*


This sounds like an OSHA violation...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 10, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> View attachment 466194
> 
> 
> View attachment 466196



lol I've been looking for that top pic for a while now, and couldn't find one. Okay, I spent maybe 3 minutes, but the *Allah Really Said 72 Virginias* was some funny stuff. I still can't remember her last name,


----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2021)

beautress said:


> Extreme wealth at the top brings extreme poverty at the bottom. In a religion that teaches eliminating all nonbelievers, it leaves a broad avenue for terrorism.



Islam doesn't teach eliminating non -believers. People of the Book, meaning Jew, Christians and Zorastrians, are favored in God's eyes and pagans are to be left in peace unless they attack Muslims. 

You sure are ignorant.


----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> View attachment 466194
> 
> 
> View attachment 466196



There are NO 72 virgins in the Koran . However there are some 30 allegories for paradise.

Shaheed just means witness.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 10, 2021)

surada said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 466194
> ...



I know, just the 72 virgins concept float around a lot, this the reason for the photo.

You need to lighten up......


----------



## beautress (Apr 10, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> Good news such as this gets top billing.
> 
> New York Post, created by Thomas  Jefferson I believe, carried this story.
> 
> ...


Well, that'll learn 'em, dern 'em.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Apr 11, 2021)

bodecea said:


> I bet you, as a very confused and groomed Orange god worshipper, believe that.



"Confused" perfectly describes the demented, corrupt, pedophile of a buffoon you just proudly elected president, along with a whore  who whored her  way into public power as California Attorney General.

NOBODY worships  Donald Trump.  But YOU LEFTISTS, on the other hand, worship power, control, socialism, homosexuality, perversion, the welfare state, and yourselves, as you constantly claim intellectual supremacy... like that shown by Joe Biden.









						Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
					






					Bidenisms.blogspot.com


----------



## MadChemist (Apr 11, 2021)

fncceo said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Good news such as this gets top billing.
> ...



Apparently, they do.

I can't imagine that dawning moment of comprehension as the thing kicks off.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 11, 2021)

MadChemist said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...


I suspect that the students were watching a live demonstration of rigging a car bomb in a car that was actually intended to be relocated and detonated soon thereafter.   Too bad it killed only 20 students and their teacher.

Kill  *ALL* radical Muslims...and their indoctrinated children!


----------



## miketx (Apr 11, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> Good news such as this gets top billing.
> 
> New York Post, created by Thomas  Jefferson I believe, carried this story.
> 
> ...


Ok guys, listen up! We only gonna go over this once!


----------



## ChemEngineer (Apr 11, 2021)

asaratis said:


> MadChemist said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...








						"A Peaceful Religion"
					






					MuslimBarbarism.blogspot.com


----------



## asaratis (Apr 11, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> "A Peaceful Religion"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and with the plethora of commands from the demented pedophile Muhammad that they call a prophet...commands to kill non-believers (aka infidels) and others sprinkled throughout the Quran written by the false prophet, it is not unreasonable to assume that radical Muslims will continue forever to kill people all over the world.

They are dedicated to nothing else but to worship the fool that authored their "scriptures" and all that it written in them.  They pose an existential threat not only to all Jews and Gentiles but also other Muslims that do not believe exactly as they do.  Related to bombings, they do not care one whit how much collateral damage is inflicted.  They are truly worthless human scum.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Apr 11, 2021)

But..... but.... the virgins....

Any man worthy of calling himself a man desires his wife in holy matrimony and a joyous sexual relationship.  I married an angel, the love of my life.  She drove me crazy but that is a woman's job.
It goes both ways, doesn't it.

My wife said to me often, "You're so smart."  That's true but she was very wise, wiser than me in many respects.  This every husband should keep in mind.  She taught me in my own areas of expertise, much to my surprise and chagrin.  I should have thought of what she told me, but I did not.

ChemEngineer, MBA


----------



## McRib (Apr 15, 2021)

White 6 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Good news such as this gets top billing.
> ...





ChemEngineer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you, as a very confused and groomed Orange god worshipper, believe that.
> ...



Quit lying, you worship him,  because you're a cult member, like all the other morons who worship him. Perhaps you should lead a bomb making class for you and your buddies, remember to use live explosives.


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

asaratis said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > "A Peaceful Religion"
> ...



Nope.. Muslims are not allowed to fight except defensively.  Aisha was born before  the Call so she was at least 19 when she married. Ignorance and lies fuel the radicals.


----------



## AMart (Apr 15, 2021)

skye said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


The thesis of Weatherman theory, as expounded in its founding document, _You Don't Need a Weatherman to Know Which Way the Wind Blows_, was that "the main struggle going on in the world today is between U.S. imperialism and the national liberation struggles against it",[31] based on Lenin's theory of imperialism, first expounded in 1916 in _Imperialism, the Highest Stage of Capitalism_. In Weatherman theory "oppressed peoples" are the creators of the wealth of empire, "and it is to them that it belongs." "The goal of revolutionary struggle must be the control and use of this wealth in the interest of the oppressed peoples of the world." *"The goal is the destruction of U.S. imperialism and the achievement of a classless world: world communism"*[32]


*Weather Underground*








						Weather Underground - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Weatherman*, also known as *Weathermen* and later the *Weather Underground Organization*, was an American left wing terrorist organization that carried out a series of bombings, jailbreaks, and riots from 1969 through the 1970s.

Following is a list of the organization's various activities and incidents.





__





						List of Weatherman actions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

AMart said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



That was 50 years ago..


----------



## ChemEngineer (Apr 15, 2021)

odanny said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...



ODanny, are you oconfused over whether to use the women's bathroom or the men's?

1.  I'm a patriotic, married American.  I worship no man.
2.  If anyone is a moron, it is a Leftist such as you who thinks that if you feign intelligence and call those of us you hate vile names, we will come over to your side.  THAT is the thinking of real morons.
3.  I'm a chemical engineer with an MBA.   What have you done with your confused life ODanny?
4.  I'm a licensed pilot, certified scuba diver and accomplished snow and water skier, tennis player, and I maintain about 80 websites which present truth to Leftists such as you ODanny.  What you do with facts and truth is entirely up to you, but you cannot say someone didn't try to help lift you out of your ignorance and squalor.
5.  Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
6.  Bidenisms - Racism, ignorance, lies and incompetence
7.  Covid Panic is Overblown

I have many, many more.  Let me know if you learned anything and I will share some more of them with you.   Really.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Apr 15, 2021)

AMart said:


> Following is a list of the organization's various activities and incidents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant,  AMart.  Absolutely brilliant.  You would be considered a "moron" by ODanny Boy.
*
It requires an order of magnitude more effort to refute bullshit than was required to produce it. - Brandolini's Law*

This is essentially the same wisdom as the Bible gives us:  "Go from the presence of a foolish man." 

Use your Ignore List and fill it with Leftists to spare everyone time and suffering.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


...and you learned nothing from this bit of history?


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

asaratis said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...



The "Weathermen".. They were a pretty small group  of radicals.. Are they important to you  now?


----------



## McRib (Apr 15, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> ODanny, are you oconfused over whether to use the women's bathroom or the men's?
> 
> 1.  I'm a patriotic, married American.  I worship no man.
> 2.  If anyone is a moron, it is a Leftist such as you who thinks that if you feign intelligence and call those of us you hate vile names, we will come over to your side.  THAT is the thinking of real morons.
> ...



I just wonder, with this long laundry list of unverified accomplishments, if you believe there was election fraud in the 2020 election and that Trump really was the electoral college winner for President of these United States? (I know it's off topic, but hey, it's your thread)

That's kind of a barometer for me.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Only in that their history should not be ignored, as you may choose to do.

I am particularly pleased with one aspect of their history which is directly related to the subject of this thread.  It appears that several of the idiots from the Weathermen's large collection of idiots were killed by their own explosives.  I laugh at that. 



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Weather Underground members Diana Oughton, Ted Gold, Terry Robbins, Cathy Wilkerson, and Kathy Boudin were making bombs in a Greenwich Village townhouse on March 6, 1970 when one of the bombs detonated. Oughton, Gold, and Robbins were killed; Wilkerson and Boudin escaped unharmed.
> 
> They were making the bombs in order to kill Army soldiers and non-commissioned officers (NCO) who would be attending an NCO dance at Fort Dix, and to randomly kill people in Butler Library at Columbia University.[2] An FBI report stated that they had enough explosives to "level… both sides of the street".[83]



I am awaiting the deaths of all former WUO and BLM members that are still alive.



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Widely known members of the Weather Underground include Kathy Boudin, Linda Sue Evans, Brian Flanagan, David Gilbert, Ted Gold, Naomi Jaffe, Jeff Jones, Joe Kelly, Diana Oughton, Eleanor Raskin, Terry Robbins, Mark Rudd, Matthew Steen, Susan Stern, Laura Whitehorn, Eric Mann, Cathy Wilkerson, and the married couple Bernardine Dohrn and Bill Ayers. Most former Weathermen have integrated into mainstream society without repudiating their violent activities.


My hope is that they all experience extremely painful deaths prior to promoting or causing more of their cowardly domestic terrorism.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Apr 15, 2021)

odanny said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > ODanny, are you oconfused over whether to use the women's bathroom or the men's?
> ...



Pick one of those "unverified accomplishments" - make it the one you believe most likely to be false. Make it worth my while to post verification. Put some money where your ODonny Boy mouth is and I'll be sure to make good my word.

There was unequivocally election fraud as testified to by hundreds of poll workers in sworn affidavits.   Statisticians have testified that the heavy handedness of their actions are proof of criminal actions.   Don't bother to look up any of this for yourself.  Your mind is clearly made up.

Your barometer is indicative of a man who would use a woman's bathroom, or dress in drag to lecture to small school children about the wonders and beauties of homosexuality and transgender insanity.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Apr 15, 2021)

And ODonny Boy was rendered speechless by a simple challenge to his bullshit.
Right Asaratis my Friend?

*"I am no one to be trifled with." - The Man In Black*

Incidentally, ODanny Boy didn't ask for any more information websites. 
Truth is anathema to ODanny Boy.

(I could have posted a good deal more, but what I did was sufficient to nullify his pettiness.)


----------



## asaratis (Apr 15, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> And ODonny Boy was rendered speechless by a simple challenge to his bullshit.
> Right Asaratis my Friend?
> 
> *"I am no one to be trifled with." - The Man In Black*
> ...


Exactly right.  

He may however, be huddling in consultation with his fellow trolls in an effort to conjure up a fanciful one-liner to brush you off and then abandon the conversation as if he prevailed.  I've experienced trolls that have abandoned threads for days before doing such. Trolls have great difficulty with verifiable evidence, truth and logic.


----------



## McRib (Apr 15, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...



All you've done is verify you're a moron. But congratulations on all of your unverified achievements.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 15, 2021)

ChemEngineer 
I sit corrected.  He used a two-liner!


----------



## McRib (Apr 15, 2021)

asaratis said:


> ChemEngineer
> I sit corrected.  He used a two-liner!


----------



## asaratis (Apr 15, 2021)

odanny said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer
> ...


----------



## McRib (Apr 15, 2021)

asaratis said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Don't be sad.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Apr 15, 2021)

My Ignore List just grew by a boy who screams "moron" but has nothing to contribute to any discussion.

ciao brutto

(Italian for "Goodbye ugly".  This is the opposite of the very popular Ciao Bella.
We've toured  Italy many times,  from Lago di Como to Cinque Terre to Firenze to Roma and everything in between.  Sono molto lieto di fare la sua conoscenza.  Tennis on the clay courts of Sorrento and the Lake Como Tennis Club - molto, molto bene, as one Italian said of my game. )


----------

